# My girlfriends arty pumpkin - Timelapse Video



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## apewaxfilms (Nov 6, 2011)

She is gonna go all out next year !


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Very sweeeeet!  Is she by chance, a sculptor?


----------



## apewaxfilms (Nov 6, 2011)

No not at all, just very arty. Problem is motivating her and I think that your comments may help!


----------

